# Những máy ép dầu ăn gia đình dùng bền giá dưới 7 triệu



## Banhbeo09 (28 Tháng tư 2021)

Những chiếc máy ép dầu ăn có hình thức sang trọng, kết cấu hiện đại khiến nhiều người ngần ngại khi chọn mua. Bởi nghĩ giá thành sẽ rất cao? Hoặc mua về không tận dụng được nhiều lại thành ra lãng phí? Nhưng thực ra có rất nhiều máy làm dầu ăn giá dưới 7 triệu mà chất lượng lại vô cùng ổn. Chi tiết hơn hãy cùng chúng tôi theo dõi bài viết sau nhé!

Máy ép dầu Lalifa 03 (4.280.000 vnđ)​Mẫu máy đầu tiên mà chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu đến bà con là chiếc Lalifa 03. Chỉ với hơn 4 triệu đồng một chút nhưng bà con đã có ngay cho mình một chiếc máy ép dầu ăn tại nhà khá ưng ý.

Chất liệu máy được làm bằng inox, mang đến sự sạch sẽ, sáng bóng và an toàn khi sử dụng. Cạnh máy được thiết kế thêm các vân nổi nhìn khá bắt mắt và ấn tượng. Mỗi một chi tiết đều được làm cẩn thận, tỉ mỉ. Cho nên, khi nhìn vào hình thức bên ngoài Lalifa 03 cũng lấy lòng được không ít khách hàng.

Máy gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết như phễu đựng nguyên liệu, trục ép, thân máy và các hệ thống công tắc, jack cắm. So với dòng máy ép dầu 02 thì thực sự 03 là một bước cải tiến rõ rệt, nâng tầm chất lượng máy lên bền bỉ, ổn định hơn.

Mã máy 03 có thể ép từ 2-3kg/h với các loại nguyên liệu khác nhau như vừng lạc, óc chó, bơ, dầu dừa… Đảm bảo khi sử dụng sẽ thấy rất an tâm và hiệu quả.

->> Ưu điểm là giá thành rẻ, hình thức đẹp và ép được khá nhiều loại dầu ăn khác nhau. Nhược điểm: ốp nhiệt và trục ép kém nên không ép được đậu nành, ép chậm.

Máy ép dầu Lalifa 05 (4.480.000 vnđ)​Tiếp theo là máy ép dầu ăn Lalifa 05, mẫu này nhìn bên ngoài nhiều người cứ nghĩ đó chính là mẫu 03. Nhưng không phải ngẫu nhiên mà giá của 05 lại cao hơn mấy trăm nghìn như vậy. Nếu giống y hệt nhau thì đã để đó là 03.

Điều khác biệt ở đây nằm ở chỗ thanh ốp nhiệt và trục ép làm dày, chắc chắn và dài hơn. Đây cũng chính là yếu tố cốt lõi để dầu ép ra được nhanh - kiệt hơn. Trục khỏe, máy tốt thì giá trị sử dụng cũng sẽ cao hơn.

Khi mua hàng bà con có thể bê hai máy lên để xem độ nặng nhẹ như thế nào. Thường máy rẻ tiền bao giờ chất liệu inox làm cũng bị mỏng hơn. Còn mua online không test và xem được máy, hãy xem qua thông số kỹ thuật để hiểu rõ nhất về thiết bị mình mua.

->> Ưu điểm là mẫu mã đẹp, dùng tiện cho gia đình 4-5 người sử dụng, ép được nhiều loại dầu ăn, tương đối bền. Nhược điểm: công suất tầm 2-4kg nên ép khá lâu, mất thời gian. Trục ép dễ bị tắc kẹt, cần phải cẩn thận khi ép.







Máy ép dầu Lalifa 08 (6.700.000 vnđ)​Trong tầm giá dưới 7 triệu mà bà con chọn mua nhiều nhất năm 2020 vừa qua chính là mẫu Lalifa 08. Từ hình thức cho đến chất lượng đều đáp ứng được nhiều mong đợi của mọi người. Đó là cơ chế hoạt động vận hành đơn giản, dễ dàng. Tháo lắp hay vệ sinh cũng chỉ mất tầm 3-5 phút.

Vì máy được làm hoàn toàn bằng chất liệu inox cao cấp, không lo ngại vấn đề bị hoen gỉ hay không an toàn cho dầu ăn như một số loại làm bằng nhựa hay thép khác. Máy ép dầu ăn 08 có công suất ép từ 3-5kg/h (tùy vào từng nguyên liệu). Bà con có thể ép dầu lạc dầu phụng, dầu vừng mè, dầu hướng dương, óc chó để phục vụ cho nhu cầu sử dụng.

Bộ phận ốp nhiệt và trục nhiệt được làm dày và dài hơn so với những máy 03, 05 trước. Đó cũng là lý do vì sao máy hoạt động bền, ổn định và có giá thành cao hơn. Dù chỉ khác biệt một chút thôi nhưng chất lượng máy cũng sẽ khác. Vì vậy, khi đi mua máy ép dầu bà con đừng vội vàng nhìn qua hình thức bên ngoài mà kết luận về máy móc. Hãy tìm hiểu thật kỹ các thông số kỹ thuật, hình ảnh và nếu có điều kiện hãy đến trực tiếp cơ sở để chọn mua nhé!


----------

